# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Χριστούγεννιάτικες-Πρωτοχρονιάτικες Ευχές 2008 [Season's Greetings]

## efouskayak

Υπάρχει αντίστοιχο θέμα για παλαιότερες γιορτές αλλα για να δούμε φέτος πώς θα περάσετε τις γιορτές.... ?

Ταξιδάκια? Φαγητό? Ρεβεγιόν? Τι καλό έχει το πρόγραμμα σας  :Razz: 

Και για αρχή εγώ θα παραμείνω σπίτι μου για ήσυχες οικογενειακές γιορτές !!!!!

----------


## caterina75

Home sweet home, δίπλα στο τζάκι με θέα την θάλασσα και τη χιονισμένη Δίρφη.

----------


## efouskayak

Α ρε κατερίνα τυχερή !!!!!

----------


## caterina75

Έλα Έφη, κερνάμε παϊδάκια και καλό κρασί!

----------


## mastrokostas

Εφη έχουμε ωραίο νησί παιδι μου !!

----------


## efouskayak

Κατερίνα ευχαριστώ πολύ ίσως κάποια στιγμή βρεθούμε μιας που και εγώ έρχομαι στην Ευβοια συχνά πυκνά ...

mastrokosta το ξέρω εσύ θα πάς για τις γιορτές?

----------


## caterina75

Έφη μου πολύ ευχαρίστως .... έριξα και μια "σπόντα" στις "συναντήσεις" :grin::grin:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Κατερίνα ευχαριστώ πολύ ίσως κάποια στιγμή βρεθούμε μιας που και εγώ έρχομαι στην Ευβοια συχνά πυκνά ...
> 
> mastrokosta το ξέρω εσύ θα πάς για τις γιορτές?


Θα παω αλλά δεν ξέρω πότε !Έχω άδεια από την ερχόμενη Δευτέρα , αν και τα Χριστούγεννα προτιμώ της μεγάλες πόλης .

----------


## efouskayak

> Θα παω αλλά δεν ξέρω πότε !Έχω άδεια από την ερχόμενη Δευτέρα , αν και τα Χριστούγεννα προτιμώ της μεγάλες πόλης .


Και εγώ μια απο τα ίδια έχω άδεια απο Δευτέρα (ελεγα να μην το πώ γιατι ύπαρχουν κάποιοι που θα με πάρουν με τις πέτρες) αλλα και εγώ εδώ θα μείνω μου αρέσει να είμαι σπίτι στις γιορτές....

----------


## sonia24

Τρικαλα Θεσσαλίας με αναχωρηση από αυτο το Σαββατο. 

Ελπίζω να εχει αρκετο χιόνι...

----------


## Petros

> Και εγώ μια απο τα ίδια έχω άδεια απο Δευτέρα (ελεγα να μην το πώ γιατι ύπαρχουν κάποιοι που θα με πάρουν με τις πέτρες) αλλα και εγώ εδώ θα μείνω μου αρέσει να είμαι σπίτι στις γιορτές....


Γιατι να σε παρουν με τις πετρες για το 2008 δεν πηρες αρκετες αδειες ακομα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Εγώ  είμαι  Νάξο η αλήθεια είναι οτι θα προτιμούσα να ήμουν κάπου βουνό και χιονισμένα και να μην ασχολούμε με δουλειά αλλά έτσι όπως τα έχω κάνει καλά να πάθω.

----------


## efouskayak

> Γιατι να σε παρουν με τις πετρες για το 2008 δεν πηρες αρκετες αδειες ακομα.


Νάτα χρονιάρες ημέρες.... αντε να μην αρχίσω.... Χρόνια Πολλάαααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## xara

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΕΣ!!!!!!!!!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13SaSh_xW2M

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άιντε ρε παλικάρια με το καλό να μας ...μπει !!! (Το 2008 βέβαια :wink :Smile: 

Καλούνται άπαντες οι *nautilia members* ανά την επικράτεια, σε αυτό το θέμα να μας ενημερώσουν για τα πλοία που θα κάνουν ποδαρικό στα λιμάνια μας.

Πάμε προβλέψεις για το μεγάλο μας λιμάνι τουλάχιστον όσο αφορά τα ακτοπλοικά μας;

Λοιπόν βλέπω στο AIS αυτή την στιγμή (21:30) το *Αγ. Γεώργιος* στο ύψος της Γλυφάδας (πολύ κοντά  :Sad: ), το *Ρομίλντα* στο ύψος του Σουνίου (χμμμμμμμ !!!), το *Blue Star II* έξω από την Σέριφο (πολύ μακριά  :Sad: ).

And the winner is ?????  :Confused:

----------


## jumpman

provlepsh:BLUE STAR PAROS auth th stigmh konta sthn Bouliagmenh kai malista me meiwmenh taxuthta.Ligo pio mprosta to Romilda epishs me meiwmenh taxuthta.To Blue Star mallon tha mpei prwto.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μπορεί κάποιος να μας θυμίσει πρίν αλλάξει ο χρόνος, πέρσυ πιο μπήκε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά πρώτο ?

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ θέλω Ρομίλντα γιατι κάθε χρόνο ένα Blue Star μπαίνει και καλό δέν έχουμε δεί στην ακτοπλοϊα!

----------


## Apostolos

Και ναί η Ρομίλντα μπήκε πρώτη!!!!!!
ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

επιτέλους άλλαξαν φέτος τα πράγματα  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Για τη τάξη των πραγμάτων, πέρυσι μπήκε το  Ιθάκη και πρόπερυσι το Μαρίνα αν δεν κάνω λάθος κι εδεσε εέι στο ΥΕΝ κοντά (σίγουρα όμως GA Ferries) είχαν κυκλοφορήσει και σχετικές φωτό πρεξάρχοντος του πούρου του καπετάν Μάκη, άρα λοιπόν δεν είναι όλο Μπλού Στάρ. Είμουν λιμάνι και τα είδα... Είναι άλλο ποιό ήρθε πρώτο και άλλο ποιό μπήκε έτσι? Δεν το σχολιάζω κακόβουλα....'Ομως να ξέρουμε και τα πραγματικά γεγονότα (υπάρχουν ντοκουμέντα για όσα γραφω έτσι?) :wink:

----------


## vassilisman

ποις ειναι ο πλοιαρχος που εκανε ποδαρικο ???/   :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

> Λοιπόν βλέπω στο AIS αυτή την στιγμή (21:30) το *Αγ. Γεώργιος* στο ύψος της Γλυφάδας (πολύ κοντά ), το *Ρομίλντα* στο ύψος του Σουνίου


Καλα ρε παιδια , πως γινετε το Αγ.Γεωργιος (βοηθεια μας  ) να ειναι Γλυφαδα και η Ρομιλνταρα η ατελειωτη στο Σουνιο και τελικα να μπη πρωτη  :Confused:  ...

Παλι με μεσω μπηκε πρωτος ο ΚαπταΜακης

----------


## Leo

Ο Άγιος Γεώργιος, που ήταν μέσα στο λιμάνι πρίν τα μεσάνυχτα, υποδέχτηκε τον καινούργιο χρόνο και την Ρομίλντα - δίπλα του -σφυρίζοντας όπως και όλα τα άλλα πλοία :wink:. Τελικά η Ρομίλντα έχει ωραία σφυρίχτρα... επιβλιτική και αξιοπρεπέστατη :grin:. Άντε και του χρόνου το Ναυτιλία club, στο λιμάνι τέτοια μέρα! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ποις ειναι ο πλοιαρχος που εκανε ποδαρικο ???/



O καπτα Iσιδωρος κατι. Τον ειδα στις ειδησεις πριν λιγο. Πρεπει να αλλαξε τον καπτα Γιαννη Μάναλη.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

> Ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος, που ήταν μέσα στο λιμάνι πρίν τα μεσάνυχτα, υποδέχτηκε τον καινούργιο χρόνο και την Ρομίλντα - δίπλα του -σφυρίζοντας όπως και όλα τα άλλα πλοία :wink:. Τελικά η Ρομίλντα έχει ωραία σφυρίχτρα... επιβλιτική και αξιοπρεπέστατη :grin:. ¶ντε και του χρόνου το Ναυτιλία club, στο λιμάνι τέτοια μέρα!


Τωρα εξηγητε .... ετσι οπως ειχε γραφτει παραπανω αλλα καταλαβα .....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τωρα εξηγητε .... ετσι οπως ειχε γραφτει παραπανω αλλα καταλαβα .....


AAAAAAAA, φίλε Παναγιώτη πως με ...προσβάλεις έτσι ; :mrgreen:
Nομίζω πως ήμουν πολύ σαφής :




> ...Λοιπόν βλέπω στο AIS αυτή την στιγμή (21:30) το *Αγ. Γεώργιος* στο ύψος της Γλυφάδας (πολύ κοντά )


Πλάκα κάνω, έτσι; Μην μου παρεξηγηθείς.  :Smile: 
¶ντε και καλή χρονιά, και να βλέπουμε όλο και πιο ωραίες φωτογραφίες σου στο υπέροχο site σου !!!

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

> AAAAAAAA, φίλε Παναγιώτη πως με ...προσβάλεις έτσι ; :mrgreen:
> Nομίζω πως ήμουν πολύ σαφής :
> 
> 
> 
> Πλάκα κάνω, έτσι; Μην μου παρεξηγηθείς. 
> ¶ντε και καλή χρονιά, και να βλέπουμε όλο και πιο ωραίες φωτογραφίες σου στο υπέροχο site σου !!!


Να' σε καλα Εσπρεσο Βενετια   ......

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Tο *Marinews.gr* φιλοξενεί ωραιοτάτη φωτογραφία (πατήστε *ΕΔΩ*), με τον καπτάν *Μάκη Αγούδημο* να κόβει την πρωτοχρονιάτικη πίτα πάνω στο *Ρομίλντα*, που όπως είπαμε και πιο πάνω ήταν το πλοίο που έκανε ''ποδαρικό'' (ή μάλλον καλύτερα ...βαπορικό  :Razz: ) στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

Πάντα τέτοια, και ας ευχηθούμε στον άρχοντα, του χρόνου, να κόψει πάλι πρώτος την πίτα, αυτή τη φορά επί ...νεοτεύκτου !!! :wink: 

Πάντως το *Marinews* μας τα ...μπερδεύει λίγο, αφού το δημοσίευμα αναφέρει ότι και πέρυσι πάλι το *Ρομίλντα* είχε μπει πρώτο στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι.  :Confused: 

Τέλος να πούμε για την ιστορία, ότι το τελευταίο πλοίο που απέπλευσε από τον Πειραιά για το 2007, ήταν το* Μυτιλήνη*.

----------


## gvaggelas

Και όπως είναι λογικό το Μυτιλήνη έκανε ποδαρικό στο λιμάνι της Χίου (03.30) και της Μυτιλήνης.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφορία *gvaggelas.* 

Επιτέλους μάθαμε και για ένα άλλο λιμάνι εκτός του Πειραιά. Καλό θα ήταν να μαθαίναμε και για άλλα λιμάνια μας, ποιά πλοία μπήκανε πρώτα για το 2008.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Το 2006, υστερα απο μια κοντρα Μαρινας - Blue Star Ιθακη (για το ποιο θα πάει πιο αργά για να μπει πρώτο στο λιμάνι), κέρδισε το Μαρίνα....

Ετσι για την ιστορία.... :Wink:

----------


## thalassolykos

ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΙΟΣ Ο ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΙΣΙΔΩΡΟΣ ΛΙΓΝΟΣ!!!

ΣΙΔΕΡΟΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ!!!!!

----------


## Enalia

> O καπτα Iσιδωρος κατι. Τον ειδα στις ειδησεις πριν λιγο. Πρεπει να αλλαξε τον καπτα Γιαννη Μάναλη.


Ναι, λέγεται Ισίδωρος Λιγνός, όπως λέει ο φίλος από πάνω. Έχει ήδη δυο χρόνια στην G.A., από Ύπαρχος στα ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ, ΑΝΘΗ-ΜΑΡΙΝΑ κλπ. Νέο αίμα στην ακτοπλοϊα, καλό παιδί που διαδέχτηκε τον άλλον μεγάλο καπτα-Γιάννη Μάναλη (συμπατριώτες κι όλας!), o οποίος, ύστερα από 36 συνεχείς μήνες στην άγονη με το Ρομίλντα (!!!), έδωσε και πέρασε στους πλοηγούς στις τελευταίες εξετάσεις που έγιναν.

Καλή σταδιοδρομία και στους δύο στα νέα τους καθήκοντα  :Very Happy: 
...και καλή χρονιά να έχουμε όλοι μας...

----------

